# In the spirit of Halloween...



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

My absolute treasure (the more photogenic of two, actually), Vladimir:







He doesn't eat orchids, only sniffs them.


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG, what a face!! He is MOST adorable!! Are his eyes really that orange? I think I am in love...:smitten:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes! In fact, they are MORE orange. He's an Exotic Shorthair, which is essentially a shorthaired Persian, so you get a really thick, plush coat, flat face, short legs...general stuffed animal appearance! They have a wonderful temperament too! My other kitty is a black Persian male--equally sweet and cute, but a little more demanding (or shall I say pushy?!) 

You can find them through breeders or through the Persian and Exotic shorthair rescue site:

http://persiancatrescue.org/


----------

